# Happy birthday B and B



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barnie and Beautie
Our two shelties, brother and sister are 14 years old today.

Still with own teeth and hair. Eysight and hearing a bit dodgy.
Dave p


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barnie and Beautie
> Our two shelties, brother and sister are 14 years old today.
> 
> Still with own teeth and hair. Eysight and hearing a bit dodgy.
> Dave p


A bit like their owner then. :lol: 
Apart from them having their own teeth and hair, and no doubt a better memory. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A bit like their owner then.

Yes she has flowing locks a pointed nose and bites and yaps a lot too. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They have had their party attended by two other shelties, a rough collie, two huskies a great dane and a pair of retrievers.

beauty says that she attributes her longetivety by having a Baileys before bed. I will get her one now 8) 
Dave p


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beauty and Barney! 
Hope you enjoyed your party and did not sulk like many a fourteen year old human :roll:


----------

